
How we increased ecommerce sales 100x - pchristensen
http://boagworld.com/design/8-ecommerce-improvements
======
kevinholesh
11) Start with a really low base revenue so the percentage looks huge and
grabs your attention

~~~
gstar
Sometimes to get attention you need to make outlandish claims.

The results are still valid, though (and the UX is gorgeous).

------
srveit
The changes described in the article look good. However, were they A/B tested?
While Amazon.com may look cluttered, they used A/B testing to evolve the site
to what it is now.

------
leftnode
Providing the user with a few options can be nice, but it doesn't work for all
sites.

One of my companies sells gun supplies and accessories. There are tons of
manufacturers and parts. Thus, for the redesign of our site, we went with a
mega menu structure to help show all of the different departments and
manufacturers.

People have responded very well to it.

The web site in the article is absolutely gorgeous though. I really like what
they've done with the shopping cart.

------
murrayb
From reading the article what is obvious but unstated "Know and understand
your target market intimately"

------
carbocation
I don't think this was addressed, but if so please correct me: what was the
relative change per visitor?

In other words, adjusting for the increased traffic that you would expect over
5 years, do we see additional revenue growth? Or have they simply gotten more
traffic?

~~~
dkokelley
Agreed. More data would be interesting. Have the changes upped the revenue per
visitor, or turned more browsers into customers?

------
iworkforthem
This headline get first prize for CTR!

